
Increasing Battery Life on an Arch Linux Laptop (ThinkPad T14s) - lettergram
https://austingwalters.com/increasing-battery-life-on-an-arch-linux-laptop-thinkpad-t14s/
======
severine
Nice article. Any caveats when translating this setup to another distro (e.g.
Ubuntu) or another laptop brands?

~~~
lettergram
Should be mostly the same with anything that’s systemd based

